# mixing more mud?



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Good day fellas. I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how to extend my mud pump to fit in a taller pail. I have a 2500 square foot basement with drywalled ceilings to start on Monday morning. I work alone and i would like to mix 3-5 boxes at once in a trash can or something I hate when your just flying with the zook and you have to stop and mix mud. not so bad if you have a crew, with 1 man I find it a pita. the mud-hog looks kind of cool but i am not spending $1200 on it or even $500 for that matter for what it is. I was just thinking of somehow attaching a tube on my pump to make it reach down to the bottom of a trash can. My issue is i want it to be removable so i can still use my pump with 5 gallon pails. If anyone has any suggestions or another idea for pumping a bunch of mud at once, I am sure I am not the only 1 man show that get sick of stopping to mix mud.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I usually will mix up 5 boxes and go at it. By the time 2 are done,I need a break, after 5 boxes I'm usually done the bazooka work.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

mix it in the box and dump it in the bucket when bucket gets low, you will need a small paddle.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

37chambers said:


> Good day fellas. I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how to extend my mud pump to fit in a taller pail. I have a 2500 square foot basement with drywalled ceilings to start on Monday morning. I work alone and i would like to mix 3-5 boxes at once in a trash can or something I hate when your just flying with the zook and you have to stop and mix mud. not so bad if you have a crew, with 1 man I find it a pita. the mud-hog looks kind of cool but i am not spending $1200 on it or even $500 for that matter for what it is. I was just thinking of somehow attaching a tube on my pump to make it reach down to the bottom of a trash can. My issue is i want it to be removable so i can still use my pump with 5 gallon pails. If anyone has any suggestions or another idea for pumping a bunch of mud at once, I am sure I am not the only 1 man show that get sick of stopping to mix mud.


 how much money are you willing to spend?


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> how much money are you willing to spend?


I guess that depends on what I get for how much. I have no issues spending money on tools if I can justify the cost. What do you have in mind?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I am making a auto pump that will fill my tube,boxtools, and a zook. it holds 4 box of mud. the zook will sit into a nest and then you just push it down to fill it...no turning it on or off the zook will hit the switch.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I am making a auto pump that will fill my tube,boxtools, and a zook. it holds 4 box of mud. the zook will sit into a nest and then you just push it down to fill it...no turning it on or off the zook will hit the switch.


I am very interested to see what you rig up and how it works. When I am done the basement, the board should be ready in the 2 24 plex's i start in a couple weeks this could be handy.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Best bang for your buck. Our Auto-mixer
Do a search on DWT

Heres a review from SMISNER50s:

Re: new mixer from trim tex
here is a pic of the mixer in action .even though you cant tell it moving...but it works great it pulls all the mud from every angle of the bucket ...i was sceptial at first but after using it its kinda like i hired a addiontal employe that works for free..wile im doing outher stuff i just put a bucket of mud on and go back to work taping or coating come back and done its really awsome product..thanks trim tex


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.wayfair.com/Norwesco-Round-Galvanized-Wash-Tub-458038-YUE1067.html


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought one of the Auto Mixers.
The motor burned up rather soon, I thought.
And the tool guy that I have fix other electrical motors (ie. Porter Cable 7800 sander) says he can't get parts.
Any idea where to get the motor built or a new drill. Wondering if I could put the head on a different drill. Maybe one that is 10amp instead of 7.5.




Trim-Tex said:


> Best bang for your buck. Our Auto-mixer
> Do a search on DWT
> 
> Heres a review from SMISNER50s:
> ...


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Tim0282 said:


> I bought one of the Auto Mixers.
> The motor burned up rather soon, I thought.
> And the tool guy that I have fix other electrical motors (ie. Porter Cable 7800 sander) says he can't get parts.
> Any idea where to get the motor built or a new drill. Wondering if I could put the head on a different drill. Maybe one that is 10amp instead of 7.5.


My local guy I buy all my tools from has 1 of those trim-tex drills and its been on his shelf for a while now and he says the same thing about it, the motors don't hold up. Besides I have my 500rpm Makita I have had for 7 years and it doesn't skip a beat.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

37chambers said:


> My local guy I buy all my tools from has 1 of those trim-tex drills and its been on his shelf for a while now and he says the same thing about it, the motors don't hold up. Besides I have my 500rpm Makita I have had for 7 years and it doesn't skip a beat.


The guy told me they are a Harbor Freight drill.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> The guy told me they are a Harbor Freight drill.


You've only had that drill for what? 2 years?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> You've only had that drill for what? 2 years?


Less than that.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Less than that.


Any idea how many pails you might have mixed with it, Tim?

If it is a Harbor Freight drill, closest one I could find - http://www.harborfreight.com/power-...inch-heavy-duty-spade-handle-drill-93632.html

If it is that one, then at that price, I don't know if I'd be bothered fixing them - the time, expense. Maybe just replace it.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I know it was less than 100 buckets.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That sure looks like the drill.
Might be a trick to get the head off.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

It would last a whole lot longer if it was 10amp. 7.5 won't last mixing mud.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I know it was less than 100 buckets.


Is your mud good and stiff out of the box? Our Synko mud is like that - it'll make a drill work. Not like ProRoc, that we also use. It comes creamy straight out of the box or bucket.

A guy I worked with has an Auto Mixer, and uses ProRoc mud. He's gotten a lot more out of it so far than 100 boxes.



Tim0282 said:


> That sure looks like the drill.
> Might be a trick to get the head off.


Maybe Joe could answer that one(?)


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

This make me think...I have been using my Milwaukee mixer for 17 years and the other day I could see sparks in the vent holes...I think I will get a new one and sell my old one in a yard sale :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep those last a good amount of time. They'll mix a couple thousand buckets easy!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Yep those last a good amount of time. They'll mix a couple thousand buckets easy!


what drill do you use?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have had two of the Milwaukee drills. The first one was the best. Then they sold out to the Chinese or something and the second one didn't do as good. I still have the first one for a backup or when I need to mix a bucket in the shop. I take a Makita and a DeWalt to the jobs. They are both good mixers, but I don't think they will hold up like the Milwaukee. They are both faster than the Milwaukee. though. That is nice. I like the 600RPM compared to the 450. I just expected better from Trim Tex. I wish they would have charged a little more and put better than a cheap drill on their concept. It is a good concept. But I have grown weary of cheap, throw away tools. I'd rather pay a little more and have it last. And they weren't cheap. *sigh* I just expected better quality from a good company like TrimTex. I'll quit griping now.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I have had two of the Milwaukee drills. The first one was the best. Then they sold out to the Chinese or something and the second one didn't do as good. I still have the first one for a backup or when I need to mix a bucket in the shop. I take a Makita and a DeWalt to the jobs. They are both good mixers, but I don't think they will hold up like the Milwaukee. They are both faster than the Milwaukee. though. That is nice. I like the 600RPM compared to the 450. I just expected better from Trim Tex. I wish they would have charged a little more and put better than a cheap drill on their concept. It is a good concept. But I have grown weary of cheap, throw away tools. I'd rather pay a little more and have it last. And they weren't cheap. *sigh* I just expected better quality from a good company like TrimTex. I'll quit griping now.


what do you think about http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=DS4000


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I use the big $170 dewalt drill for texture and the Milwaukee drill for regular mudd. 
The dewalt sings but never gets hot.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We run on 240 volt over here, which is why we get this and you blokes don't. I have one and it would rip your arms off if it wasn't soft start.http://www.makita.com.au/product-page/item/ut120-power-mixer


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Either one of those Makitas are great mixers. I have this one.
http://www.walltools.com/products/d...rewguns-routers-power-tools/makita-6013b.html


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The first time I used it was June 15, 2013. And I didn't use it every bucket. Not nearly half. And it smoked 7 weeks ago. I just now got time to take it to the electric motor guy. He is an hour away. And when he showed me it was a Chicago Electric drill, I sort of sunk. Was a bit surprised. So now I could spend another 50 bucks at Harbor Freight and replace it or I could put a Milwaukee or DeWalt drill over it. They run a couple hundred bucks. I just expected better for the 250 to buy it in the first place. But it is a good invention. As far as the mixer part and it attaching to the bucket. Just a cheapy drill. Oh well, I will make it run again soon. Took it apart today and ready to move forward.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> The guy told me they are a Harbor Freight drill.


I said a while back it looked like a cheap off the shelf drill. To bad, that a company like trim-tex would put their name on a crappy drill and market it to professionals.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

fr8train said:


> I said a while back it looked like a cheap off the shelf drill. To bad, that a company like trim-tex would put their name on a crappy drill and market it to professionals.


Without coming right out and saying that, I so agree! That bothers me, a bit. I kinda feel like I was "had". Although, I will say when I get over the cheap junk drill, it is a good system. Hard to justify 250 bucks on it. A good drill and a good mixer is going to run the same money. So it is all a wash. Getting me wound up about pricing. I bought a rebuild pack for a Tape Tech 3 inch angle head three years ago. I still have the package. It was 18.65 dollars. I bought one two weeks ago. From. the. same. place! It was 69.00!! Really?!!? And my insurance on my shop is about 3000.00 a year. The inspector for the insurance company came by to inspect my property. To see if I have proper fire extinguishers, no clutter, and other things in order. According to their opinion. Well I don't meet their new standards. So my insurance jumps to ten thousand a year! Seven thousand dollar increase!! Because I have some oil based products, wood (scaffold planks) and other such items. And far too much clutter! It isn't a beauty contest in my shop. It stores my "junk". Checked with other companies. Same number. Makes me think they have lost money due to the Affordable Care Insurance so they are nailing us in other insurance needs. Crazy world!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Tim, sorry your having an issue with the drill motor. Please send it to our customer service MGR and we will replace it N/C

Mike Garcia
Trim-Tex
3700 W. Pratt Ave.
Lincolnwood, IL 60712

You should get 2,000 + hours before the brushes wear down. (Available from our E-Store) 

Try to avoid running at low speed for more than 5 seconds as that will over heat the motor. Start at medium speed and and the ramp it up right away. 

Cheers, Joe


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> Tim, sorry your having an issue with the drill motor. Please send it to our customer service MGR and we will replace it N/C
> 
> Mike Garcia
> Trim-Tex
> ...


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

I also use the box synco mud. It is stiff out of the box for sure. the low rpm high torque makita I don't think I will ever replace and if for some reason I have to, it will be with the same drill. A guy I know has the dwalt. I tried it, I think the makita is better especially for the stiff out of the box mud. I haven't tried any other brands, but I do agree that the trim-tex drill just doesn't look "heavy duty" like my makita does. Don't get me wrong I love most trim-tex products however the drill reminds me of my wifes Black and Decker drill from Wal-Mart. Its for drywall mud it should be a solid drill. Just my 2 cents however I haven't tried the drill so I cant say for sure. On another note about the auto-mixer I will say. This whole point of this thread was a better way than 5 gallon pails for mud. Because I have yet to find a better way I am still using 5 gallon pails as I am sure many of you are. That being said and that fact that like I said the mud is stiff, I add a lot of water to the mud for taping. 1 box of mud and 1 and a bit big Can-Am tube full of water in a 5 gallon pail is a full pail. I have got good about being clean the way I mix mud most of the the time. I don't know if I just stuck that auto mixer in that full pail of mud+water I cant say it wouldn't be all over the place. I guess I could add the water a bit at a time to be clean about it but then whats the point of the auto-mixer?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Trim-Tex said:


> Tim, sorry your having an issue with the drill motor. Please send it to our customer service MGR and we will replace it N/C
> 
> Mike Garcia
> Trim-Tex
> ...



Wow, Joe!

Didn't really expect you to do that.
And you probably shouldn't since I started it out on low speed and longer than 5 seconds. I didn't know that. So it broke down because of user failure! Me being the user!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

And that right there guys is what separates trim tex and the other guys

Good work Joe I will always stand behind you and your team


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

One of my favorite things about the auto mixer is being able to run it real slow. I usually mix the mud up real good on high then turn it way down and let it churn for a while to work the trapped air out of it.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

saskataper said:


> One of my favorite things about the auto mixer is being able to run it real slow. I usually mix the mud up real good on high then turn it way down and let it churn for a while to work the trapped air out of it.


Doing that though, do you think it will burn it up like I did? I like your idea.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I mix about 5 buckets up at the start of the day...then I put them all next to my radio ...then turn it up to 11 ....the radio wave shake the air out for me:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> I mix about 5 buckets up at the start of the day...then I put them all next to my radio ...then turn it up to 11 ....the radio wave shake the air out for me:thumbup:


Only in Illinois can you do that!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Only in Illinois can you do that!


NAW !!You can do It in Virginia too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Good to know. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's all In the bass!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bass! I love to fish for bass!


----------

